
Videos of simulated gravitational lenses (in French) - thibautg
http://www.epm6604b.be/lentille/film/lentille_film.html
======
thibautg
Translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.epm6604b.be%2Flentille%2Ffilm%2Flentille_film.html)

